# [2011]  I found more than $5000 in missing money



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi - Good Morning America was doind a show on missing money. I used the website www.missingmoney.com to search for money. 

I found a few hundred dollars for myself. A little over a hundred dollars for my bonus son. I little for my husband and his deceased dad.

While searching for "Law office" I found another hundred dollars for myself, but more than $5000 for one of my friends. 

elaine


----------



## shagnut (Jun 16, 2011)

I beter start looking.  shaggy


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing for me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2011)

Elaine - I had to laugh - your post sounds like a spammer!  :rofl: 

Congrats on finding the $$$$$!


----------



## Conan (Jun 16, 2011)

Rather than go through a company that will charge a hefty percentage of your account, see if your State has its own website for claims.

Google Search: <name of state> "unclaimed property"

Connecticut, for example:  http://www.ctbiglist.com/


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't remember if it was this site or another, but I found some missing money, promptly forgot about it and one day a check came in the mail. Amazing! It wasn't enough to prompt me toward earlier retirement, but certainly enough to go TS shopping on eBay.

Jim Ricks

*P.S.* I went back to the above site, and sure enough the stash I was told about no longer exists, so this must have been where it came from. I doesn't hurt to run the search.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Elaine - I had to laugh - your post sounds like a spammer!  :rofl:
> 
> Congrats on finding the $$$$$!



I didn't think about it when I posted, but it does sound like a spammer. Maybe I am a stealth spammer. I joined a couple of years ago and I have made over a thousand posts so that when I spam, I will have some credibility!

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2011)

You completely fooled me!

I'm just waiting for someone to report your post!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2011)

Conan said:


> Rather than go through a company that will charge a hefty percentage of your account, see if your State has its own website for claims.
> 
> Google Search: <name of state> "unclaimed property"
> 
> Connecticut, for example:  http://www.ctbiglist.com/



I wasn't charged anything for using the site --- and it does not take a percentage when the money is found. 

The reason that I posted this site is that the site allows you to search more than one state's site at a time by using the "all states that participate" option. Because my family has moved around so much, that was helpful to us. I have lived in more than 7 states. 

elaine


----------



## Nancy (Jun 16, 2011)

None for me, etc.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought spam too.  If I hadn't recognized your user name I would have reported it.  Clever of you to amass all those posts first so then you could start spamming!  

Maybe there's a future for you as a spam writer!  You've got the headline down pat.  You didn't quite get the style right, though

This would have been better:

_Dear One, Greetings and Salutatations to your most blessed and honored personage.   

Good Morning America was doind a show on missing money. I used the website www.missingmoney.cmo.gh to be searched for monies oweinged and belonged to me. I founded eight millions of dollars US, holdinged in a secured vualte in Ghana.  

Most Blessed One, I sadly could not retrieve this fortune due to the corrupt officials of the banke and the lack of funds needed to pay for the taxes and bribes.  I know you are reported to be a worthy and trustfull individual of grate repute.  I beseech you to please assist me in my guest of claiming that which is rightful of mine belongings.  

Do reply to this email by registered with the kind offering of only 1500$ in USA funds to assist in this missive.  In turn for your most kind assistance I will grant you you'r faire share of the moneys recovered or two millions dollares.

Yours, I am wishing you great happiness and many blessings and I am, honored one, most lookinged forwarded to your most soonest replye.

elaine​_:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, DD#2 was listed!

Previously, I had found quite a lot of money for my aunt and for family friends.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2011)

Jestjoan said:


> Thanks, DD#2 was listed!
> 
> Previously, I had found quite a lot of money for my aunt and for family friends.



YAY! That is great news!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I thought spam too.  If I hadn't recognized your user name I would have reported it.  Clever of you to amass all those posts first so then you could start spamming!
> 
> Maybe there's a future for you as a spam writer!  You've got the headline down pat.  You didn't quite get the style right, though
> 
> ...



That made me laugh!

On a more serious note, I have had 2 clients silly enough to fall for internet scams. Both were "hired" to be the local agent to collect money for an international company. And then they were to send 90% of what they collected on to the company. Very sad. One was taken for more than $40,000 and was investigated for fraud by our local DAs office.

elaine


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Elaine.  I've never found any money on that site but it's nice to know someone who did.

PJ, that was hilarious!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Congratulations, Elaine.  I've never found any money on that site but it's nice to know someone who did.
> 
> PJ, that was hilarious!



I agree this is hilarious.


----------



## Dori (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your great find! Hmmmm, I wonder if there is an equivelant Canadian site. I must check this out.

Dori


----------



## Patri (Jun 17, 2011)

Just found money for my sister. Emailed her.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing.

I have heard that this is a method for finding people with outstanding warrants.

Not sure how true that is.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I have heard that this is a method for finding people with outstanding warrants.
> 
> Not sure how true that is.



I've also heard that the the police etc have done kind of a scam, telling wanted fugitives there is a refund or other money due them, and then when they show up, whammo with the handcuffs.  I think that was on a show such as "America's Most Wanted," or maybe it was a news article about how some bail or probation violators were actually caught.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Massachusetts had a booth at the Flower show or home show in Boston.  They checked and found $2 for me.  The lady there told me to be sure to cash the check otherwise I will still be on the list next year.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 18, 2011)

Just make sure your state participates otherwise you should check directly with the unclaimed property division in any such state.

I checked the link and my Mother didn't show up...I KNOW she has unclaimed property in Calif because I told her about it and she did nothing about it....then I finally clued in and read the disclaimer that Calif did not participate in this particular link and you had to go directly to the State of Calif.

Lo and behold-there is her money.

I have previously "found money" for my father as well. He jumped right on what I told him what to do and received his dollars. Why my Mother won't do it-I don't know.

Congrats to those with "found money"


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I've also heard that the the police etc have done kind of a scam, telling wanted fugitives there is a refund or other money due them, and then when they show up, whammo with the handcuffs.  I think that was on a show such as "America's Most Wanted," or maybe it was a news article about how some bail or probation violators were actually caught.



One of my process servers used to serve citations that way. She would call someone and tell them that they had unclaimed money and that she had some paperwork to fill out. It worked.

To vary things, she would sometime call them and tell them that she wanted to buy their telephone number because it could spell something that she made up. She would make arrangements to meet those people to sign the okay for the phone company to transfer their number and give them a check. 

She felt like the people with the "unclaimed money" figured out pretty quickly that they had been had, but the phone number people were still waiting for their check.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 27, 2011)

I found another little bit of money for myself. A little over a hundred dollars this time. Also found over $4000 for the same friend I found $5000 for before. I don't know how he ends up leaving money laying around like that.

elaine


----------



## LAR (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thanks, Elaine!*

I think I found some dollars for some relatives....

Cheers,
LAR


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I didn't think about it when I posted, but it does sound like a spammer. Maybe I am a stealth spammer. I joined a couple of years ago and I have made over a thousand posts so that when I spam, I will have some credibility!
> 
> elaine



:hysterical:


----------



## heathpack (Apr 12, 2013)

*Just got a check...*

...from the state of Maine: $588.  I have no idea what I never claimed!

H


----------



## persia (Apr 12, 2013)

There seems to be a (very) small life insurance policy my father had that I didn't know about.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2013)

Similarly, my FIL passed a few months ago. DW is the exec of his estate. Going through his affairs, there are a couple of 'coal leases.' Now those have been paying a couple of dollars or less every quarter for years. She set them aside for a time after the more urgent and meaningful details are taken care of- like his house and insurances and portfolio. One day out of the blue, in between the calls from people wanting to pay me tens of thousands for my timeshares, some woman from 'XYZ' Coal Co. and could she speak with DW? So I gave her DW's office number. DW came home that night saying, 'Humpf, the woman says she has some money for me, We'll see." A few days go by and a letter arrives. Window mail that I can see says, "Pay to the order of..."
DW opens the letter and it's a check for over $24,000! AND it says there is more. She was asked to help the coal company woman locate a couple of cousins, because there is a similar amount for them. She published a 'Help me locate XXXXX XXXX. Call (DW) at (xxx)xxx-xxxx. They both called and are estranged from each other, though they will no doubt be closer after they see the checks.

So anyway, you never know which rock to look under.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just checked this morning because the IRS sent me a letter saying I hadn't paid on one dividend provider; I forgot to change the address when we moved, and hadn't given them any thought until the IRS sought its share.  I checked with the company, they said since they had lost touch the money went to the state, and that I should check Missingmoney.com and see what there was for me.  I printed my claim papers and got them notarized and will mail them tomorrow.

MORAL:  even the IRS has some good points.


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 12, 2013)

My friends father in law was scammed for 40k, and I know a banker who had to tell people all the time the check they were holding is worthless... Way too many suckers in the world!


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 13, 2013)

We found money-payments that we never received.  Only a few hundred, but happy to have found.  Also, helped my Mom (who's always broke), she had money also-yeah!


----------



## Patri (Apr 13, 2013)

Patri said:


> Just found money for my sister. Emailed her.



Playing around on the site again. Found $ for my DIL and a friend (6 entries)!


----------



## Patri (Apr 1, 2014)

This friend just notified me that she recovered $2,400. She was so happy I told her about the site.


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 1, 2014)

Doesn't anyone here know what today is ??

A F D


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 1, 2014)

1950bing said:


> Doesn't anyone here know what today is ??
> 
> A F D



Not a joke at all.  Ohio occasionally posts unclaimed funds and my daughter's husband found some funds for my other daughter.

It was around $100 from an overpayment on a medical claim.  She moved a couple times in a short period and I guess the company did not try too hard to find her.

Every little bit helps.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Massachusetts has a booth at every "show".  The Flower Show, the Home Show, etc.  We check every time and once they found $2 for me and nothing for DH.  Oh well.


----------



## Patri (Apr 2, 2014)

1950bing said:


> Doesn't anyone here know what today is ??
> 
> A F D



What's your point? My friend mailed the letter last week. I doubt she planned it to arrive April 1. It is true. My sister and DIL also found money.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 2, 2014)

1950bing said:


> Doesn't anyone here know what today is ??
> 
> A F D



Unclaimed Property, or whatever terminology is used depending on which state you're talking about, is very real.  Institutions are required to declare it and states are required to publish listings on an annual basis.

Here's another link, this one from the National Association of Unclaimed Property Administrators website, unclaimed.org.  Good luck!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2014)

I can attest that this website is quite real, if only to point you to the state website for unclaimed money.  While I didn't find anything for myself, when this thread first started, I did help out an elderly friend who was listed.  She went through the claims process, and got more than $1000 owed her from excess funds she'd prepaid into her mortgage when she sold her house a few years back. She lives on her Social Security, so it was quite a winfall.

Dave


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 2, 2014)

Website tells me I have "over $50." owed to me    I have to print the claim form and fill it out.


----------



## Dori (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going to check and see if there are any such avenues here in Canada.

Dori


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 5, 2014)

My husband and I have over 300$.  I just downloaded the forms and printed them out.  I'll take it!


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 5, 2014)

Just found 97.40 for my DH.  Awesome!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I just found more than $11,000 belonging to my ex-husband. I think i will tell our son so that he can let him know.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 7, 2014)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I just found more than $11,000 belonging to my ex-husband. I think i will tell our son so that he can let him know.



Pre or post settlement money 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been divorced for 20 years! It is amazing to me that it could be that long. I was married to my first husband for 17 years. So, just realized for the first time that I have been divorced longer than I was married.


----------

